# Rabbit... Penis question?



## lloorren (Nov 6, 2009)

I have 2 boy satins, it took a while for me to realize their gender until I started seeing testicles, but today my boyfriend got 3, what I think are, mini rexes and we found out the hard way that the boy hit puberty already. I pulled him off a girl and he had a large penis sticking out, with my boys I've never seen anything when I've pulled them apart, and it makes me wonder if different penis size is a breed thing, or are my satins two humping girls? This caught my attention because with my sugar gliders, the fact that the boy has a lnger penis is a sign of concern for his environment, risk of catching on something, maybe another one biting it, etc


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Nov 6, 2009)

It cold be that he was wanting (and may have succeeded) in mating with the female. The other 2 males could just be humping for dominance and not wanting to mate with each other. I don't think that males usually have the penis out unless they are mating.


----------



## crystal (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm glad someone has the guts to ask about this because I was too shy haha I don't know any answers to the questions though, sorry.

I picked up Lopsy yesterday when he had been outside of Lulu's cage and got a surprise at what I saw on his underside haha I haven't seen this before... and he as far as I know is neutered, and she is spayed, and she was inside her cage. so I don't know what's going on with that... well I guess I have an idea but I'm not really sure


----------



## DeniseJP (Nov 6, 2009)

I have had a Holland Lop buck try to mount my arm when I was putting hay in his cage - and he was "ready" so to speak to do the deed to my arm... little guy did not need a doe around... :grumpy:

All it takes is an excited male... and in some species, even the neutered boys can get "ready."

My, the things I have learned at my farm...:shock:

Denise


----------



## Baby Juliet (Nov 6, 2009)

I thought it was an earth worm.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 6, 2009)

My son used to get his arm assaulted by Hutch and Spike whenever he reached into their hutches to feed them or anything else. I just used to tell him "they really like you!" He did not think it was funny. The other thing that used to occur was with a little Dutch female, Bonny. Even after she was neutered, she would still try to court me and if Nancy was in the room, she would screech and run at and attack her legs and bite her pants. Nancy did not think it was as funny as I did. We had bonded pairs, both male and female do the dominance thing too.


----------

